# So i bought these off somebody i know..



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

*Hey! 18yearoldsoldier here.*

i bought 3 vials of test e from this guy i know, does anybody heard about this pharma or anybody seen this type of test before!

bioflex pharmaceuticals? Test E 200mg/ per ml.

(pm me for pics of the product, since i can't post links on here because i'm new)


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 21, 2018)

Don’t touch this stuff at your age!!!! Sell it or toss it and use your natty test to get big then when you’re older and wiser you can get the best from it...good luck


unless your screen name has nothing to do with your age...


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Nah i am 18, why not to touch it?


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Don’t touch this stuff at your age!!!! Sell it or toss it and use your natty test to get big then when you’re older and wiser you can get the best from it...good luck
> 
> 
> unless your screen name has nothing to do with your age...



Nah i am 18, why not to touch it?


----------



## German89 (Sep 21, 2018)

Cause. Youre 18!


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

German89 said:


> Cause. Youre 18!



I've been wanting to do it since i was 14, i want to jump on gear to be juicy af


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 21, 2018)

Because at 18 you have natural test flowing like a river...why would you want to replace it with drugs?!...do you have a proper diet even? Do you know how to control side effects or were you just gonna pin this stuff and see how it went??...bloodwork???...I could go on and on but please if you care about yourself train for a good 5-6 years and eat right...the deck is stacked in your favor when you’re this young


----------



## Spongy (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> I've been wanting to do it since i was 14, i want to jump on gear to be juicy af



Are you in the Army?


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 21, 2018)

Man, at 18 I was not prepared to stick a needle in my ass a couple times a week. Why is it that this shit doesn’t scare people? You’re ****in with hormones, hormones that can have lifelong consequences. Hormones that can effect you negatively and screw you up for life. What’s the reason for being in such a hurry? Are you jacked af now? Maxed out natural potential already?


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

spongy said:


> are you in the army?



msmc brotha!


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Man, at 18 I was not prepared to stick a needle in my ass a couple times a week. Why is it that this shit doesn’t scare people? You’re ****in with hormones, hormones that can have lifelong consequences. Hormones that can effect you negatively and screw you up for life. What’s the reason for being in such a hurry? Are you jacked af now? Maxed out natural potential already?



No i am not jacked.. and that's the problem. 

Idk i'm not scared of injecting it to myself. Just gotta make sure shits real and it ain't ****ing veggie oil or some dumb shit


----------



## Spongy (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> msmc brotha!



Mount Saint Mary College?


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Mount Saint Mary College?



nah i'm just ****ing with you, MSMC is a black op 2 gun lol

Nah bro i'm in the USMC


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> No i am not jacked.. and that's the problem.
> 
> Idk i'm not scared of injecting it to myself. Just gotta make sure shits real and it ain't ****ing veggie oil or some dumb shit




Im not sure what you’re expecting but this isn’t a magic pill...you have to work hard...diet training sleep...recovery...I get what you want to be but without everything else you’re just going to fuuk yourself up...listen to us..we live to have knowledge on this stuff...this isn’t an its all mind sort of scenario..do what you want but for fuuksake at least monitor yourself by getting bloods done before and during ...


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 21, 2018)

I like juicy asses..


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> I've been wanting to do it since i was 14, i want to jump on gear to be juicy af



lmfao :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Spongy (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> nah i'm just ****ing with you, MSMC is a black op 2 gun lol
> 
> Nah bro i'm in the USMC



Now I know you're a troll.  No self respecting Marine would ever refer to himself as a Soldier.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> nah i'm just ****ing with you, MSMC is a black op 2 gun lol
> 
> Nah bro i'm in the USMC



get off CoD, get in the gym.. tell your staff sergeant to slap some sense into you.


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Because at 18 you have natural test flowing like a river...why would you want to replace it with drugs?!...do you have a proper diet even? Do you know how to control side effects or were you just gonna pin this stuff and see how it went??...bloodwork???...I could go on and on but please if you care about yourself train for a good 5-6 years and eat right...the deck is stacked in your favor when you’re this young



Bruh i have no TEST.. my fat ass used to be 245 pounds, i lost all my weight and went down to 160 in 7 months. Then i still didn't get shredded because i didn't know what i was doing so i just became skinny af at 160 pounds, with a weak ****ing body... looking like a druggie that haven't eaten in 10 years.

No i am proud to say i hit 185 pounds and some of it is muscle but i put on a lot of fat during my bulk, i had an injury and fell off my diet and had to stop lifting and that made me fat cuz i was just eating junk food man. 

And i just want to be ****ing ripped and big and aesthetic and clean looking.. that's all i'm asking for lol. But yeah if i had a lot of test flowing like a river i wouldn't be on this forum right now.. it's honestly not even about the mass i want to build it's only the fat i want to get rid of quicker and be able to have a fuller body to stretch out some of my excess skin i have left of being overweight.


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Now I know you're a troll.  No self respecting Marine would ever refer to himself as a Soldier.



I ain't trolling.. i was just joking but.... why not? "18yearoldmarine" would be better? than i look like a cocky marine, which i'm not.


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Im not sure what you’re expecting but this isn’t a magic pill...you have to work hard...diet training sleep...recovery...I get what you want to be but without everything else you’re just going to fuuk yourself up...listen to us..we live to have knowledge on this stuff...this isn’t an its all mind sort of scenario..do what you want but for fuuksake at least monitor yourself by getting bloods done before and during ...



Sure i will do that man! thanks for the advice homie.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> Bruh i have no TEST.. my fat ass used to be 245 pounds, i lost all my weight and went down to 160 in 7 months. Then i still didn't get shredded because i didn't know what i was doing so i just became skinny af at 160 pounds, with a weak ****ing body... looking like a druggie that haven't eaten in 10 years.
> 
> No i am proud to say i hit 185 pounds and some of it is muscle but i put on a lot of fat during my bulk, i had an injury and fell off my diet and had to stop lifting and that made me fat cuz i was just eating junk food man.
> 
> And i just want to be ****ing ripped and big and aesthetic and clean looking.. that's all i'm asking for lol. But yeah if i had a lot of test flowing like a river i wouldn't be on this forum right now.. it's honestly not even about the mass i want to build it's only the fat i want to get rid of quicker and be able to have a fuller body to stretch out some of my excess skin i have left of being overweight.



no you have plenty of test(unless you have bloodwork showing this ) you don’t know how to properly eat or train....stick around here and learn man you’ll be happy you did ...steroids don’t makes you ripped either...diet does..and congrats on your current progress...with that said you’ve come a long way...you could hire a coach...much cheaper than steroids and a life of trt


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

devildoc87 said:


> i like juicy asses..



me too brooooo


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Now I know you're a troll.  No self respecting Marine would ever refer to himself as a Soldier.


Oh nice catch!


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> no you have plenty of test(unless you have bloodwork showing this ) you don’t know how to properly eat or train....stick around here and learn man you’ll be happy you did ...steroids don’t makes you ripped either...diet does..and congrats on your current progress...with that said you’ve come a long way...you could hire a coach...much cheaper than steroids and a life of trt



Trust me man.. I used to hit my macros everyday, protein intake 0.8 - 1.5 x per body weight. I know all about dieting it's very easy..


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

This was just an example^^


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> Trust me man.. I used to hit my macros everyday, protein intake 0.8 - 1.5 x per body weight. I know all about dieting it's very easy..




If if that’s the case then keep plugging away...this takes years not weeks or months..but steroids for you right now would be just stupid and a waste of money which being a young marine I know for a fact you don’t make dick for money so why waste it...I would hire a coach and then after you’ve really learned how to do this steroids will be great...if you do them now you’re going to mess up your hormones because you have no idea how to run a cycle and you’re going to lose all your gains...but do what you want..


where is your ai??? Pct??? Have you even thought that far ahead if not then you aren’t ready for this


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> If if that’s the case then keep plugging away...this takes years not weeks or months..but steroids for you right now would be just stupid and a waste of money which being a young marine I know for a fact you don’t make dick for money so why waste it...I would hire a coach and then after you’ve really learned how to do this steroids will be great...if you do them now you’re going to mess up your hormones because you have no idea how to run a cycle and you’re going to lose all your gains...but do what you want..
> 
> 
> where is your ai??? Pct??? Have you even thought that far ahead if not then you aren’t ready for this



AI- Arimidex, PCT- Clomid or Nolvadex. I have Nolvadex on me at the moment. But maybe there's a better pct??


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Now I know you're a troll.  No self respecting Marine would ever refer to himself as a Soldier.



Nail on the head


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> If if that’s the case then keep plugging away...this takes years not weeks or months..but steroids for you right now would be just stupid and a waste of money which being a young marine I know for a fact you don’t make dick for money so why waste it...I would hire a coach and then after you’ve really learned how to do this steroids will be great...if you do them now you’re going to mess up your hormones because you have no idea how to run a cycle and you’re going to lose all your gains...but do what you want..
> 
> 
> where is your ai??? Pct??? Have you even thought that far ahead if not then you aren’t ready for this



Test E isn't even expansive per cycle... not for the price i got it for.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> AI- Arimidex, PCT- Clomid or Nolvadex. I have Nolvadex on me at the moment. But maybe there's a better pct??



Do you have an ai?


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> Test E isn't even expansive per cycle... not for the price i got it for.


You’re right it’s not...but trt is...


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Do you have an ai?



Arimidex is my AI


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> You’re right it’s not...but trt is...



Why would i need TRT?


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> Why would i need TRT?



Because you’re starting steroids at 18.....why else..


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 21, 2018)

So I seen where you said dick shut down...sounds like you’re gear isn’t real and your adex is and you may have crashed e2...you really need to go get a blood test ....

www.privatemdlabs.com


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 21, 2018)

Do not tell your doc.. you will get dishonorable discharge. If you really are in.


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> So I seen where you said dick shut down...sounds like you’re gear isn’t real and your adex is and you may have crashed e2...you really need to go get a blood test ....
> 
> 
> bruh you jump to conclusions too quick lol it was a joke, you're very helpful tho!!
> i haven't started yet lol.. when i do start i will start my test e 400mg a week and after 3 - 4 weeks in i will start my arimidex cycle.


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Do not tell your doc.. you will get dishonorable discharge. If you really are in.



thanks bud, i know this.. and yes i am really in.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 21, 2018)

Man I can’t tell if you’re for real or not. My gut says no....


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> Robdjents said:
> 
> 
> > So I seen where you said dick shut down...sounds like you’re gear isn’t real and your adex is and you may have crashed e2...you really need to go get a blood test ....
> ...


----------



## Merlin (Sep 21, 2018)

Already see some flaws in the cycle just go read the beginner forums and listen to what the veterans say. Its a marathon not a race. Without proper diet, cycle and workout regime it will all be a waste of time along with resources and in the long run can ruin your body. If you've had proper diet and aren't able to build muscle have you stopped to think maybe your diet needs adjustment or your training needs adjustment? Educating yourself is the first step I know i wish i had for my first cycle instead of listening to my "homie" who just wanted to sell me gear. Do yourself a favor you just read the vast amount of knowledge on this forum, if your that into steroids you should want to become an expert and this is a great place to start.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 21, 2018)

I started pinning at 20.5/21yrs old and i wish i had wait til i was 23 looking back.  

Why dont you save that shit, stick around and learn whats a proper cycle and whats going to give you gyno and other BS.  

Get over the fact you need to INJECT, if you cant, throw your shit out.  

And i dont believe for a second you know how to diet and eat.  If you did you could put on 1-2lbs a month lifting hard

Also, stop with "i wana be shredded"..........watch fight club over and over if thats what your looking for


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> Already see some flaws in the cycle just go read the beginner forums and listen to what the veterans say. Its a marathon not a race. Without proper diet, cycle and workout regime it will all be a waste of time along with resources and in the long run can ruin your body. If you've had proper diet and aren't able to build muscle have you stopped to think maybe your diet needs adjustment or your training needs adjustment? Educating yourself is the first step I know i wish i had for my first cycle instead of listening to my "homie" who just wanted to sell me gear. Do yourself a favor you just read the vast amount of knowledge on this forum, if your that into steroids you should want to become an expert and this is a great place to start.



thank you very much, i do want to become an expert sir, but I need a foundation.. could you link me to one of the forums posts about beginner test cycles?


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Man I can’t tell if you’re for real or not. My gut says no....



Why wouldn't i be real.. tf.


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> I started pinning at 20.5/21yrs old and i wish i had wait til i was 23 looking back.
> 
> Why dont you save that shit, stick around and learn whats a proper cycle and whats going to give you gyno and other BS.
> 
> ...



I did gain a good amount of muscle. you just can't see it.. I have some loose skin and some fat which makes me seem soft and not hard and full!!!

and how watching fight club gonna help me get shredded.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 21, 2018)

Anyone who says they want to be “juicy af” can’t be for real


----------



## Seeker (Sep 21, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Anyone who says they want to be “juicy af” can’t be for real



i like my steaks and my pussy juicy af


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Anyone who says they want to be “juicy af” can’t be for real



idk man.. whats the problem with a little humor?


----------



## Merlin (Sep 21, 2018)

Click on every single forum on this website and read EVERY sticky. All of them. First thing i did when i joined. Retain and gain knowledge.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 21, 2018)

Bud,

we learn from each other here, 90% of us lurked and read/learned before we joined this site or another and started to contribute/post.  

If you come here saying your 18 & talking like you are................Your going to get the responses from older dudes like you have in the past few pages.  

We were all 18 too, we all did dumb shit but if we were to post it up on a forum like this or one from the past the experienced guys would set us straight.  Like everyone here is trying to do with you.  

If you still have loose skin, keep working out w/ a good bit of cardio and a somewhat of a low carb diet.  

Once you learn enough and know things like anabolic/androgenic ratios, the differences between all the AI's & SERM's and other more advanced aas stuff.  Than take the plunge, even if you are slightly young.

But your aas education is something you need under your belt before you start all this.  The majority of us all here have been here 5/10/15 years, this is a lifestyle we all live

GL


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Bud,
> 
> we learn from each other here, 90% of us lurked and read/learned before we joined this site or another and started to contribute/post.
> 
> ...



I really appreciate your response man, i am looking to make it my lifestyle as well.. it's my choice after all..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> I really appreciate your response man, i am looking to make it my lifestyle as well.. it's my choice after all..



That doesn't mean we have to help you make shitty decisions. Don't expect much help at all around here.


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> That doesn't mean we have to help you make shitty decisions. Don't expect much help at all around here.



Well if im serious then why not right?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> Well if im serious then why not right?



Being able to answer why not is part of knowing when you can. 

YouTube search for Dave Tate on human potential. Lemme know when you watched it and what you learned.


----------



## 18yearoldsoldier (Sep 21, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Being able to answer why not is part of knowing when you can.
> 
> YouTube search for Dave Tate on human potential. Lemme know when you watched it and what you learned.



very interesting video dude, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jin (Sep 22, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> I've been wanting to do it since i was 14, i want to jump on gear to be juicy af


 Only had to read his third post. 

Troll.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 22, 2018)

Jin said:


> Only had to read his third post.
> 
> Troll.



And BINGO was his name...


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 22, 2018)

"Juicy af" sound like a bb.com term used by all the fags sho idolize Zip, or Jizz...Zyzz, that's it, that's the name of that stupid dead fkr.

You're going to do what you want to anyway, we get it.  Forgetting about your age for a minute, it's obvious to the brothers here you're lacking in the knowledge department, this the recommendations to do more homework.  A few thing should have occurred to you that weren't mentioned here so far, and the guys with prior service know what I'm talking about.  You should too, if you are in the Corps.

A marine at 20, good guess you're a grunt.  How are you gonna make any gains worth the mount of PT marines do?  What about deployments?  The list goes on, but you're asking for more trouble than it's worth, not just from doing AAS at your age, but with the service.  Use your time in to get I. The best shape possible and become the most knowledgeable bodybuilder you know.  Revisit the idea of AAS after you get out at the least.  This advice is given from a former Navy medical officer who has been hitting the gym for 35 years.  Take it leave it, enough said.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 22, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> Nah i am 18, why not to touch it?



Hoping by the time I finish reading his thread, you’ve already agreed to listen to everyone’s advice... oh the suspense..


----------



## Viduus (Sep 22, 2018)

Man I’m the new guy here and I could still tell where this one was heading...

Take the help that’s being offered to you or please switch back to BB.com.


----------



## dwsun (Sep 22, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> No i am not jacked.. and that's the problem.
> 
> Idk i'm not scared of injecting it to myself. Just gotta make sure shits real and it ain't ****ing veggie oil or some dumb shit



Hey Guy, they're correct.  I'm in the medical field and I can tell you at 18 you don't need this stuff.  If you use it, it will cause your natural Test to slow down and cause bad affects on you.  You are naturally flowing with Test at 18.  Build a good base for the next few years naturally, trust me it will help you greatly.  At least do the research and see how it will mess you up at such a young age.  

Best of luck


----------



## tsizzle (Sep 22, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Anyone who says they want to be “juicy af” can’t be for real



^^^^^^ This


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 25, 2018)

Your not gonna listen, bet... I didn't either.... Was your age actually.
Completely ****ed my natural test levels. Followed proper protocols ect. Just. To young man.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 25, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> No i am not jacked.. and that's the problem.
> 
> Idk i'm not scared of injecting it to myself. Just gotta make sure shits real and it ain't ****ing veggie oil or some dumb shit


Yeah man, sounds like  a generic statement  but... All in the food.

I'd hire a coach before I hit test at your age man. Save you money, time and overall most important....your health and shit.. Take some time to get to know your adult body before jumping down that road...


----------



## LittleManSyndrome (Sep 26, 2018)

Probably half the people here telling you at 18 yrs old it would be a mistake are telling you from experience.
A smart man learns from his own mistakes, a wise man learns from the mistakes of others.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 26, 2018)

The suspense is killing me......  Been five days and he hasn't responded.  You bunch of meanies!  haha   

Most of these that come out here with these questions, just want someone to tell them that what they are doing is ok.  When they get the truth they leave.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 26, 2018)

He was shit talking in the chat box before this post so he got it easy I think lol

prob went to evo or ology to get the answers he was looking for lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 26, 2018)

I just really hope he’s found his way to become “juicy af”


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 26, 2018)

The funny thing is that everyone that I knew who ran some gear in high school was a pansy to begin with and AAS didnt do anything for them. Couldnt tell a difference between the before and after. 

Lifting twice a day and eating a 5k calorie diet worked purty well though.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 26, 2018)

I don’t understand the rush to jump into something so serious. ****in kids today need instant gratification


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 26, 2018)

I waited all throughout high school, having a very competitive football town (think Friday night lights but smaller) a coach who played for the 49ers, and then a few years into service before I ran one. And it was constantly in my face in both arenas .. especially military. It’s not that hard to hold off. Given I gave in at 22 but waited again until I was 25, pct has always worked great for me though


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 27, 2018)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> I ain't trolling.. i was just joking but.... why not? "18yearoldmarine" would be better? than i look like a cocky marine, which i'm not.



Your dissing your own people now? What has America come to it’s not cocky it’s called being proud now go home little boy fuking annoying me


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Sep 27, 2018)

Test / Roids at 18??


----------



## Jin (Sep 27, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Your dissing your own people now? What has America come to it’s not cocky it’s called being proud now go home little boy fuking annoying me



Have a virtual hug.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 29, 2018)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Test / Roids at 18??


All the cool kids are doing it


----------



## godfather22 (Jun 25, 2019)

How do i get ahold of the Bioflex i have purchased it before in the past and it is on point, Do you have an email or point of contact please assist thanks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 25, 2019)

godfather22 said:


> How do i get ahold of the Bioflex i have purchased it before in the past and it is on point, Do you have an email or point of contact please assist thanks.


you need dr tillacle


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 25, 2019)

But he wants Dr Testicle!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 30, 2019)

18 year olds on juice, how ****ing stupid...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 30, 2019)

Just needed a post. Thanks


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 2, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Now I know you're a troll.  No self respecting Marine would ever refer to himself as a Soldier.




Yep, beat me too it, I was about to explode
edit: wow just realized this was old after I posted


----------



## godfather22 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes id like to know who is selling the Bioflex its some good stuff


----------



## pizza (Jul 24, 2019)

18yearoldsoldier said:


> I ain't trolling.. i was just joking but.... why not? "18yearoldmarine" would be better? than i look like a cocky marine, which i'm not.



You learn very _quick _that Marines aren't soldiers the second you step foot in boot camp. Same applies to Soldiers at basic. 

You're either a troll or completely full of shit. I'm leaning toward the former. Or maybe a combination of both.

Edit: Shit, seeing this is old, too, now. My bad.


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

Do NOT touch this shit with a 10 foot pole at your age.  At 18 you are at the peak of male hormone production, you should be flying high off your own supply, get into the gear game and you will **** your shit up in a bad way, not to mention possibly **** up your growth and height for life.  But if you want to be on TRT from now until the rest of your life, go ahead and pin that shit into your ass, just remember when your dick stops working and your girlfriend leaves you, we warned you.


----------

